# Tarpon Tag Results!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

What follows is an e-mail I got from Jerry Ault, Ph.D. from over in Miami. These are the guys putting sattelite tags in tarpon. Very interesting stuff:

Hi Scott,

I got your note last week and have been covered up, but I would like to
speak with you more about what you are seeing in Texas. I have alot to
report, but I thought you would find the following information of great
interest on the first of the two PAT tags that have been physically
recovered on the beaches of Texas.

We have now downloaded the data from the PAT tag #15 found on the beach in
Matagorda, Texas. A summary synopsis of the depth and temperature data
taken recorded by the tag is attached in the form of a jpg figure. Of
note, this was a 198 pound tarpon that was tagged on May 11, 2004 in
Veracuz. Mexico, and the tag popped-off (prematurely) on June 8, 2004, off
Vega de Alatorre, Mexico. This fish had migrated about 150 miles north of
the point of capture and release. The tag was found on the beach at
Matagorda Bay, Tx, on August 29, 2004, some 750 miles north of the point
of tagging. The tag indicated that the tarpon swam in an average water
temperature of 78.9 of at an average depth of 34 feet. As the figure
indicates this was with substantial diel variability. The tarpon set a
new, before present unknown, depth record of 257 feet!

We are awaiting the data from the recovered tag #24 placed on a 121 pound
tarpon on May 10th in Veracruz, Mexico, that popped off on September 8th
near Port Aransas, Texas. The tag is in the process of being downloaded. 
I let you know when we find out what we have.

Jerry

****************************************************
Jerald S. Ault, Ph.D.
Associate Professor of Marine Biology and Fisheries
Rosenstiel School of Marine and Atmospheric Science
University of Miami, 4600 Rickenbacker Causeway
Miami, FL 33149


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I wonder what made that Tarpon go so deep that day!!! Very interesting stuff!


Bigwater


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

looks like may 25 or 26 it went deep my guess would be some sort of storm


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

if those two graphs are in line looks like the water temp dropped below 70 and the tarpon high tailed it to deep warm water 91 degree water 

Justin


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

My guess is she headed offshore to spawn. The water temp dropped corresponds pretty closely with the deep dive. If this was off Mexico, I don't remember any storm out there around May 25th. Also, temps here in Houston were in the 90s. I'm sure they were at least that in Mexico.

What I find interesting is that most of that time she stayed deep. Didn't come up but a few times. Then she stayed up under 10 meters for awhile. 

The location information which correlates to this will be interesting when it is finished up. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Also wouldn't the water get colder the deeper she went?

Bigwater


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

yea, I would think so


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> I wonder what made that Tarpon go so deep


That probably goes under the heading of "Thing that make you go Hmmmmm!"


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I would be interested in putting one of these tags in a Texas tarpon caught in late May or early June. I could then see if they are passing through or setting up camp for the summer.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Both answers are right...


----------



## Catcherman (Jun 1, 2004)

This is good stuff, very interesting.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I could of used a tag like that when I was single to keep track of my girlfriends!!!


----------

